# The Grim Reaper's Bad Day



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Now that's some funny stuff right there...........


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Garth...too funny.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Westgate in New Orleans once collected stories told them about the Angel Of Death. One such story was about a young boy falling through the ice, alone, something poked his chest , he grabbed it, it was a thick stick, it was pulling him upward, through the hole in the ice!
When he surfaced the one on the other end of the life-saving stick was a dark, shrouded boney figure!
He gasped, let go of the stick, went back under the icy water! He floundered his way back to the surface and Death was gone.
A long , cold walk back home had him thinking that he should not tell this to anyone, which he didn't until he could write it down as an adult and send it to them many years later.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad that others also enjoyed it

Gym, that is an interesting story. I can't imagine why the boy would have been afraid...


----------

